# I have to vent. This pisses me off SOOOO BADD!!



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I hate stupid people. Can I re-iterate that again? I HATE STUPID PEOPLE. The local classified ads for my state has 6 adult hedgehogs for sale. I am irate at the state that some of them are in... I had to vent. DO PEOPLE JUST BUY LIVE ANIMALS FOR THE THRILL?? What is WRONG with people?? Most of these are "retiree" age hedgies too-- over 2 years old, several are 3 and 4. People are asking $300-400 for these hedgies, they just want their "money's worth", regardless of where the hedgie goes. One of them even went so far as to openly state, "It's just an animal, I put my needs first." No shiz, Sherlock, we can all tell because you're dumping your middle aged hedgie (whose color you can't even identify) on a stranger to supplement your income! Here are a few other examples that just boiled my blood.[attachment=2:3lc3hhiv]Picture 5.png[/attachment:3lc3hhiv][attachment=1:3lc3hhiv]Picture 6.png[/attachment:3lc3hhiv][attachment=0:3lc3hhiv]Picture 7.png[/attachment:3lc3hhiv]


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

The first one is really upsetting because they want what they paid for her. This person obviously doesn't care at all for that poor hedgie. And it's sad how many hedgies are living out there in unsafe environments. With the internet there really is no excuse for not knowing how to properly house a hedgie. 
But I'm glad you got that out of your system! I hope you feel better now after venting!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I understand your frustration. I'm disgusted too by the attitude. It's great that you do try to educate some people. Hope you feel a bit better.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree its very disgusting that some people act like that. I think its crazy too that they put such high rehoming fees on them like trying to get every last penny they can out of them like its a video game and not a living animal. There were a few in my area and I wrote saying if they were unable to find a home I would pay a small rehoming fee and give them a good home. Neither took it because they felt if they spent 500 they should get 500 back. I guess the way I feel about it is I'm the one that would be taking on the responsibility of life time veterinary care and anything that they need in the future. Plus the majority have inappropriate cages so why would I pay for the inappropriate one to just have to turn around and buy the correct one. It could be just me but that's how I see it. There's a lot of them that make it seem like you are getting a great deal on the supplies not realizing you will have to go out right away and purchase new things, and they are unwilling to let you give the hedgie a home unless you take the stuff that will be later thrown out.

I see your frustration for sure.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for letting me verbal-vomit hahaha. My heart just breaks for the poor hedgies that pays the ultimate price!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Tell me about it. I saw a few ads for hedgehogs, and a few from the SPCA. One from the SPCA said:

"Hi there! I am a Hedgehog! I may be adorable at a distance, but I have a *wicked natural self defense system*! *I can be handled, but be very careful* as I may poke you! When I came to the shelter I had mites and was very uncomfortable, but now I am right as rain and ready to find my forever home! I have a* life span of almost 9 years*!"

..."wicked natural self defense system" :| ... I especially love the 9 years lifespan part. Barely any live that long. I only know of one, it was like 8ish.

I expected shelters to at least have some knowledge on the animals that are in their care.

I found a dog in the rain today. Now, it's not just a little bit of rain, it's A LOT of rain. I'm talking, the rivers flooding. It's raining so fast that the **** is overflowing, so you can't even see it. Most of the major intersections are flooded. So if you open your car door, you better know how to swim, because the water will come right in. There are cars stuck everywhere in the water, to the point where they need to get them out, or they will be covered in water. Luckily, I live in one of the highest parts of the city. So it my street floods, the whole city's flooded. At points, you can't see two inches in front of your face. The rains coming down in sheets. I was driving home from work, and saw something run in front of me. I had to slam on the breaks, I almost hit him. I pulled over, got out. Of course, it was a dog. Great. I grabbed him, got him in the car (thank god I had a carrier in my car, my seats are cream coloured). I got him to my place, and it was horrible. He was caked in mud and completely soaked. Honestly, I couldn't even tell what kind of dog he was. The first thing you do when you find a dog is check for ID tags. He had them, which I thought was great. So I call the number, and no one answered. I assumed they were at work and would be worried sick about where he was. I dried him off, gave him water, warmed him up, etc. And called back. Someone answered, I told them I found their dog. This is how it went, "Oh! We DON'T want that mutt." and hung up. I was furious. Why would you get a dog, that you were just going to toss out in the rain. He could have easily drown to death or been hit by a car. I gave him a bath as best as I could to get out the mud. His hair was a mess, so I cut it off. I couldn't want to get him to a groomer, poor guy. He'll be going to the vet tomorrow, since there doesn't appear to be anything wrong, and it's not safe to drive. If I don't find him a good, permanent home, he'll be added to my family. He's such a sweetie


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's what he looked like pre-haircut. I'm still working on his hair. He's completely matted. I couldn't shave his hair because it's all one big piece.  It's right down to his skin, so I'm having to cut it all very carefully.


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

Back to hegie in bird cage. The wheel does look really bad way to small but the rest of the cage does not look horrifically cramped. Not ideal I will give you that. It might be best to polietly point out to the owner that a wheel should be larger but if you come off way to harsh they will just ignore you... more bees with honey then vinegar  

Also 300.00 :shock: that's crazy! They go for like 100 through a breeder here 150-200 max in one of those box pet stores. My guy was free though... and my girl before him was 75 but that was years and years ago now.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Also, thing like this: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-p ... Z290240165 get me really really angry.

A "wanted" posting for a "very tame hedgehog", with this person offering to trade zebra finches for a hedgehog. ARGH, these are live animals, not pokemon cards!! You don't TRADE them!

And inevitable this person will get a hedgehog, find that it's not sufficiently "tame" and will abandon it or try to resell it.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh boy.

That one irritates me as well-- I don't understand how people can be so irresponsible and yet survive. There are some times where I think we should de-idiot proof everything about life and then maybe natural selection would cull some of the problem people.


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

wauw,thats really horrible.
Really can't think of it why people wanna do that kind of stuff to their hedgie...


i'm glad i didn't see any ads like that here in holland...


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

@CanadianHedgie--
God bless you for saving that puppy, he's so cuuute! You can tell he has a lot of potential. And I'm glad I'm not the only person who gets so frustrated. There's a really great small animal rescue locally that has used me as their "hedgie wrangler" before, and we've had great success with rehabilitation and finding homes, but that's only because the rescue director is so willing to learn and go the extra mile.

@Jocelyn3113--
Yeah, I am always very very polite when messaging people about things like that, because being abrupt or rude never initiates change, it just pisses people off. Honestly what concerned me is that the bars are spaced far enough apart and are low enough to the bottom of the cage that if hedgie was so inclined, he could stick his head through and get it stuck and kill himself. The shavings also bothered me, pine is toxic!! I just don't understand how people can be so money-motivated when it comes to finding a new permanent home for their babies!!!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> Here's what he looked like pre-haircut. I'm still working on his hair. He's completely matted. I couldn't shave his hair because it's all one big piece.  It's right down to his skin, so I'm having to cut it all very carefully.


download/file.php?id=3970&t=1

Awww! That is an adorable doggie!!! How dare someone treat him like they did :x It angers me _so_ much that people have the nerve... Sorry about my ranting...:roll: Aw! He seems like he like you though


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I constantly feel like buying all the hedgehogs on Kijiji and bringing them home and actually giving them a good life. If I was rich, I'd totally do it (and had a bigger place :roll: ).


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I definitely share your frustration, DasIgelPoggie. I'm planning on getting my first hedgehog sometime in the next month or so and I've decided to try looking for a hedgie who needs a new home before I go directly to a breeder. I've been looking at websites like Craigslist and Ebay Classifieds and some of the listings I've seen so far are truly unbelievable. 

I suppose I can sort of understand people wanting to get a decent amount of money if they are selling all of the hedgehog's supplies along with the animal itself, but the people asking $200-300 for just a hedgie are clearly just in it for the money. It's amazing to me how many people say things like "I don't have time for him/her" and "I just need him/her gone ASAP" in their listings. It's like they don't care about the wellbeing of their pet at all as long as they get rid of it and get paid!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> I constantly feel like buying all the hedgehogs on Kijiji and bringing them home and actually giving them a good life. If I was rich, I'd totally do it (and had a bigger place :roll: ).


^.^ maybe you can make the seller aware of their AWFUL mistakes ^.^

And to lehaley... I adopted my hedgie from a breeder who posted an ad on Craigslist but she did an intense screening on me before I could adopt him...BUT she was feeding the litter Purina (ick!) and told me the babies were exactly 8 weeks old and didn't tell me the DOB of the babies because she didn't know it off the top of her head so she was questionable... :| also are you going to adopt from a breeder or rescue a hedgie?


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

TeddysMommy, I'm not entirely sure yet. I recently found someone on Ebay Classifieds who lives in my area and is trying to find her hedgie a new home. He is less than a year old (she said 3-4 months, but didn't say anything more specific) and she just feels she doesn't have the time to give him the attention he needs. She is asking $85 for him plus a bunch of his things and seems really concerned about him going to a proper home. She told me that she originally bought him from a breeder on Ebay Classifieds. I'd like to get a little more information about the breeder just because she didn't seem sure of his exact age, etc. I can't bring a hedgehog home until the end of August, so I told her that if she hasn't found a home for him by then I will take him. 

I'm hoping that this particular situation works out, but if it doesn't I'm going to explore more options. A few people have mentioned looking for rescues through the Hedgehog Welfare Society, so I will probably look into that. I generally prefer to adopt animals before buying them from breeders, but I'd probably be open to adopting from a breeder too.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

lehaley said:


> TeddysMommy, I'm not entirely sure yet. I recently found someone on Ebay Classifieds who lives in my area and is trying to find her hedgie a new home. He is less than a year old (she said 3-4 months, but didn't say anything more specific) and she just feels she doesn't have the time to give him the attention he needs. She is asking $85 for him plus a bunch of his things and seems really concerned about him going to a proper home. She told me that she originally bought him from a breeder on Ebay Classifieds. I'd like to get a little more information about the breeder just because she didn't seem sure of his exact age, etc. I can't bring a hedgehog home until the end of August, so I told her that if she hasn't found a home for him by then I will take him.
> 
> I'm hoping that this particular situation works out, but if it doesn't I'm going to explore more options. A few people have mentioned looking for rescues through the Hedgehog Welfare Society, so I will probably look into that. I generally prefer to adopt animals before buying them from breeders, but I'd probably be open to adopting from a breeder too.


Oh yes, now I remember... I read that thread recently and I saw the pictures of him/her and I fell in love with the first sleepy photo :lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> Oh yes, now I remember... I read that thread recently and I saw the pictures of him/her and I fell in love with the first sleepy photo :lol:


I know, I can't get over that picture.  At this point I'm just sorta waiting with my fingers crossed that he'll still be available when I can take him home.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

lehaley said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, now I remember... I read that thread recently and I saw the pictures of him/her and I fell in love with the first sleepy photo :lol:
> ...


 :lol: When I first saw the pics I was like... DAWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Nothing makes me more angry than neglectful pet owners. I'm ready to call the lady thay "sold" Sheldon to me and tell her off. The stories above make me even angrier. Glad we have such a close loving community that adopts hedgies in such conditions.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I just saw a Kijiji ad for a 7 month old hedgehog, "I am selling him because I am getting a kitten and I feel it would be too much work". Are you kidding me :evil: ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> I just saw a Kijiji ad for a 7 month old hedgehog, "I am selling him because I am getting a kitten and I feel it would be too much work". Are you kidding me :evil: ?


I saw that one I go through all the classified once in awhile and it is truly sickening how ignorant and self centered some people can be


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Then you see the rare one like this http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other- ... Z299232589 were you still feel bad because he'll probably end up in a bad home and tossed around on Kijiji some more.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> Then you see the rare one like this http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other- ... Z299232589 were you still feel bad because he'll probably end up in a bad home and tossed around on Kijiji some more.


If I actually lived in Canada (I think?) I would have to take them up on that offer  The owner actually seemed like she cared about him and you have a new hedgie that you can help out


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

please dont say anything inappropiate...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

bj1998 said:


> please dont say anything inappropiate...


Please read the entire topic, I know you probably read the title and think this is vulgar but we're talking about abused and poor hedgehogs being tossed around by poor misinformed and otherwise ignorant owners. These hedgehogs have little to no quality of life and are normally not socialize so live in terror most of their lives.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

yes i know but i hate cussing and other things like that....


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

I feel bad for those hedgies  can't imagine what it would feel like to be treated that way


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

bj1998 said:


> yes i know but i hate cussing and other things like that....


Then don't read the thread that has a cuss word in the title.  People on this website are passionate about hedgehogs, and if the phrase "pissed off" offends you, just scroll on down the page.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

"Pissed off" is not a cuss word. I definitely FELT like cussing, but didn't do it, as I try to respect others in the language I use.  Nothing "inappropriate" was said, we are simply discussing a common frustration. I apologize if you are offended by the word choice, but you could also have refrained from clicking on the thread to avoid seeing it. You also could have scrolled down, ignored it, etc. Responding to it simply increases the amount you'll have to see it!  I feel that since this thread was not deleted immediately by the moderators, and they are the experts in judgement here, it was not an inappropriate phrase. Again though, I apologize if you were offended. My intention was not to offend.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL, this thread has been around for over a month...

I agree, "pissed off" is NOT a curse word. And DasIgelPoggie--even if you had actually used a swear word, I wouldn't have been offended because you are rightfully upset with the awful treatment of these hedgies on Kijiji and Craigslist... But, I suppose some younger forum-goers might not realize that in certain situations, frustration at injustice is best expressed in profanities.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> "Pissed off" is not a cuss word. I definitely FELT like cussing, but didn't do it, as I try to respect others in the language I use.  Nothing "inappropriate" was said, we are simply discussing a common frustration.


Amen, sister.

Don't like the title???? Don't read the frickin' thread.

*shrug*


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

MissC said:


> Amen, sister.
> 
> Don't like the title???? Don't read the frickin' thread.
> 
> *shrug*


Now, now Cindy... frickin' isn't a very nice word! Here's soap. Go wash mouth.

(I am so kidding, I can't be more kidding)

Bj1998, this forum is really terrific for never being vulgar or swearing or mean, I find. I'm sorry that 'pissed off' is a phrase that made you uncomfortable, and I would suggest that you just avoid threads like that. Everyone has different standards, and in this case, it was a phrase that accurately represented just how incredibly angered and urined-off we were all feeling about abominable treatment of hedgehogs.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

moothecow said:


> Everyone has different standards, and in this case, it was a phrase that accurately represented just how incredibly angered and urined-off we were all feeling about abominable treatment of hedgehogs.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Urined-off... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

lehaley said:


> moothecow said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone has different standards, and in this case, it was a phrase that accurately represented just how incredibly angered and urined-off we were all feeling about abominable treatment of hedgehogs.
> ...


Bahahaha!!! :lol:


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I mean I can understand that you could be upset with the words that people use in this conversation. But the title should give a big clue to you that you don't want to be in the conversation. If you only went to the conversation to tell people that you don't like the laguage and not about the subject, that really did not needed an explanation. Just saying... :?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

MissC said:


> lehaley said:
> 
> 
> > moothecow said:
> ...


Laughing out loud, literally. Urined-off. :lol: Who says that!! :lol:


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

MissC said:


> lehaley said:
> 
> 
> > moothecow said:
> ...


Glad you enjoyed that


----------

